# Moabito The Good The Bad and the Xinte



## aids (Nov 8, 2005)

*A long time ago in a ...oops no..two days ago in a forest quite near....
*
Well heres my jaded account of the Moabito trail.

Early start...whats that all about then? Got up to the trail head at about 7.20 am, escorted by Warp and the Human GPS, met some others with even more sleep deprivation..Tigerdog and Ken, but most of the riders came at the Mexican 7:30 at the latest which means an 8 am set off...still an hour or more earlier than I am used to. Still pretty sunrise. Warp told (or threatened me - I´m not so sure which) that there would be blood spilt this day...some Nahuatl observation. Still seeming those guys spilled someones blood to make their morning tea sacrifice, afternoon tea and supper, I am sure that it would have held true mightily well back then.
It held well this day.

But anyway, as usual I digress.

*The Start*

We headed up the road to Terra Roja with all the Xinte guys and hanger-ons like myself regrouping at the Colosio and rode the red earth down till the shingle road, keeping to that till Espiritu Santo...a quicker ride than normal for me, as there was less dicking about in the bush, bit less interesting, and I thought it might be the precurser for a gentler ride than normal. (wrong)

*Cerveza
*
A quick beer at Raza´s (?) fine establishment for those who like ´em early, (in my defence I knew there wasn´t gonna be another beer for a long time).
In my prosecution- I persuaded Bullwinkles mate (Running Wild) to have a beer and the Human GPS also quickly relented... Well that was the last we saw of them and I take full responsibility for leading them to temptation. I survived their siren like call to stay and have another couple, and headed off instead with the bunch, still munching on my apple. 
*
The Moon*

Around the corner to the La Luna turn off, I chomped my way through the remaining dust coated core and headed into some of those lovely single tracks in the area. We then ran down the dark side of the moon and through some more tracks and farms, The Xinte guys were keeping good charge of their flock, and also blocking off wrong routes. Great dedication and organisation.

The track from La Luna down to somewhere was damn fine. As Tiger dog said to me, "Pick the ****z up and put them fcuken over there." Damn fine bit of track..lots of whoops of enjoyment. (but you know...you always have to pay for that enjoyment...sooner or later) (Time for menacing music.)

*Mine*

Then we arrived at the mine shaft, took a few candid snaps, no time to dog for gold or whatever it was that came out of that giant hole. Nice stop. Another regroup of the many of the day. Some nice riding here. New territory for me.

*Ooh me Cacahuatis*

Then we then hit the stony dowhill..many guys chose to walk the more stony sections but wisely, others like me and Tiger decided to either fall off and bash heads into trees or gark thighs onto pedals or smash unrequired testicles into seats. I think we made the wise choice. This took far too long but probably wasn´t really that far. I think my second blood was spilt here, the first being an attack by a bastard plant. (Bastardus Attackus is the latin name for those interested). Then escape from the testicular torture for smoother pastures and the periferico. I call it the periferico cos we were jammed up like those poor plonkers on that road..or like my plums in my shorts.. This section was a stop start stop start go 3 meters stop. Get on your bike rotate the crank and dismount kind of piece. Bit frustrating cos it looked nice to ride..but there were some mitigating circumstances like the number of barbed wire fences to cross.

*Pornography trail*

Well unusual I know, but the Xinte boys went the exta mile for our guidance and entertainment with a substantial part of the root (ooh er) marked with skillfully crafted drawings of scantily clad or naked women regularly placed for a few kilometers. This started from the stone slopes and continued for quite some time, in fact the only time I went off track was when the porn ran out...I suspected something was wrong inmediately and quickly went looking for some more tits and g strings. Not normally so hard to find in the Xinte club..(see pic)

*Wet*

A bit of riverside running followed, a few cows and a donkey named Rene, and some shots in the not so distant neighbourhood. Quite disconcerting for those of us there when a rider complained to the police of being shot at in Chiluca.. Ah well..what was that prophecy of Warps?

Hmm

*Grinding*
Time to pay...initially some brutish uphill climbs- piggy backing bicis up the slopes. Then reducing to a continual never ending grind. Ok...we stopped half way through it. For the Moabito view if you had the energy to turn your head...many didn´t, or a well deserved rest and snack. And then tears at the thought we are probably only half way back.
Well after the rest it´s still more of the unpleasant type of grinding ...on and on...till we get to the quiter farm roads and fields decorated with tacky plastic decorations well on their way to become rubbish or ensnare rear wheels like drift nets as happened to one unlucky rider.

*Crash and Leg Breaker*

Now we are back in territory I know..Discovery terror tory. Well actually if you read my real discovery trail post you might take some umption with me claiming to know this area, but settle down. I got it now. Just forget the Donky (he´s gone anyway) and go behind the new church. Ok? 
Off from the roads again to ride through grassy fields and then back into the forest where soon another jam up for a rider who left the track for a 4 meter drop to a rocky landing. Somehow bike and rider are ok to keep going. Much comraderie and support to help get him back up to the track, God knows how he escaped injury...we speculated the branches must have broken the fall, in spite of their thorns.
I guess we did the leg breaker before this, but I was well tired at this stage and really..who wants to remember that? Some of the Xinte guys took pleasure in humiliating us mortals by riding uo some parts of it. I had more pressing concerns like one of my legs dropping off or really regretting not getting my morning dump off. Fcuken 6 am rising. Who´s idea was that? Not many photos taken now (too tired) and converstaion had dropped dramatically. A big day for many of us.

*The End is Nigh*

Then another climb up hill to the Terra Roja road, thankfully knowing we we close to be showered and rested. Well I was reduced to granny gear even for the downhill slopes by now but toiled on to the Colosio and had as much coke as I could stomach. No more than a couple of lines on a ride. 
The final regroup. Not as many as were here in the morning, I guess many fell in the line of duty, or those shots hit their targets. More likely many were not there for the full monty. 
Then a small miracle befell me. Having denied myself of the pleasure of an extra beer in the morn, I also scuttled any chance of a ride with the Human GPS. Cleverly I put out a call to the Xinte collective (you have been assimilated) and Jaime came to my rescue. A few more small uphills and some long dusty downhills where I let myself ride out of control (would have been screwed if a car came, but I was too tired to care) and out to the trail head to anxiously find my ride. I couldn´t face that climb to the Super H after this 7 hour marathon!

Well an excellent ride, well organised and caringly executed. Nice one Xinte. Dunno if I´ll do it again soon...but maybe, if I forget how hard it was..And did I say hot? I´ve been riding without suncream for a while now, but she was a burner on Sunday. (For us inadequately skinned guiros.)


----------



## aids (Nov 8, 2005)

*Moabito Pics..*

First pics were the early start and Colossus regroup.

Now Terra Roja, Rocky Rene, Oscar the human GPS, the scenery..nope file too big..grrr, Espiritu Santo bike park queue in the bosque.


----------



## aids (Nov 8, 2005)

The mine, re-grouping and the stony downhill ballbreaker.


----------



## aids (Nov 8, 2005)

Periferico traffic, pornography and pain


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Hey Aids!!

Excellent write up!! I couldn't stop laughing my arse off while reading it!!

Some notes to it:

- The prediction Aids is mentioning is the Nahuatl thought that when the sun arose reddish, there would be blood spilled on that day. The picture doesn't show how reddish the sun looked like... but it was.

- Colossus = "Colosio" is the place where we can choose to turn to the Eses or Tierra Roja

- One of the Xinte guys humilliating us making it up that impossibly steep slope is Pancho. He's a young racer boy who will be grueling the XC races this years. He has as a couple of his targets for this year the Chupacabras 100km and the popobike. Watch out!!! He's impossibly fast!!! He's actually riding an Alubike with heavy Deore groupset and basic suspension... He would kick some serious butt would he have a nice steed. Any donation (everything is welcome from components to cash. Contact Lalo from Xinte for more details or even me by PM)

I want to give public credit to Club Xinte (one of the few in Mexico affilited to IMBA) for the nice and (as Aids noted) well organized ride. They know how to lead rides. Their organization denotes years of polishing it and their dedication.

Seriously, I was aware Chiluca was a nice place to ride; but this ride with Xinte brought more surprises to me from the very same place I had ridden for a while.

Their page is www.xinte.com.

I enjoyed the company of all of you guys: 545cu, Tigerdog, my tocayo Running Wild, Oscar and Carlos (too bad you didn't come with us, we really missed you!!) and the Xinte crew.

As for me... my bike had a funny rear shock in the morning acting up and a front brake with slippery pads in the early morning, but a quick fix at a stop made it work like a charm. I'm all beaten up.. surprisingly, my arms and shoulders are aching me more than my legs.


----------



## aids (Nov 8, 2005)

My ride, Moabito rest, trail marker carrying wood and rescue time.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Great story, great pics!!!. Tks so much for sharing it. 

I'll watch out for the loose donkey when riding in Chiluca.

Hope to join you in a ride in a few months.


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

*Great Write Up*

Couldn't have said it better myself. Well, maybe I could, but I can't be bothered now.

I'm amazed there wasn't more blood shed. Especially when the guy on the 50 lb bike plummeted 12 feet straight down to the river. It's a good job all those branches were there to slow his fall!

Anyway, great ride, great people (thanks to the whole Xinte club), great day out, I'm knackered!

OK, enough of my yackin', here are some pictures.

1. Start panorama

2. Rolling out

3.Aids getting the perfect angle for the shot

4. Tienda panorama


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

*Last ones...*

1. El Moabito (we thought this would be a great location for a western with an all midget cast)

2. Adrian leads the way (hey where are the shots of you crossing the bridge?)


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

*Some more pics*

1. Traffic Jam

2. Me and Oscar from Xinte

3. Las Perversas (the porn trail)

4. Warp2003


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> 4. Warp2003


   You caught me out of track!! I promise not to do it again!! 

Hey... where are the pics of Aids (recently re-dubbed as "Aids Mc****") crossing the bridge??

We're preparing also some footage of the ride... but it'll have to wait until weekend as Mr. Mc**** is busy this week.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Some stuff I noticed... just my impressions, so correct me if I'm wrong.

- Cannondales are really popular in Mexico.

- There were some blingy rides. Fighting for the crown were a Litespeed, a Turner, a RM ESTX, a very nicely speced GT I-Drive 5.0 with Pike fork and a SC Blur... but the bling crown this time goes to a Moots Smoothie. Beautiful.

- Rock Shox forks are the most popular as well as Fox rear shocks. It draws my attention that as far as I know, RS has no offices or representatives in Mexico like Manitou and Fox. Weird.

- Giant hardtails are popular but their full suspension bikes aren't.


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Yep, lots of 'dales and lots of lefties. Do those Xinte boys get a discount with Cannondale or something?

Wouldn't RockShox be handled by the SRAM rep?

Saw 3 Full-Sus Giants there - 2 Warps and an NRS.

That Smoothie looked super-sexy. The Turner was nice, but did you see the @ss clown riding it? What a waste of a bike!


----------



## aids (Nov 8, 2005)

WTF---hey thats only how one particularly perverse guy with taurettes syndrome refers to me...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> Wouldn't RockShox be handled by the SRAM rep?


I'd love to know. And I'd love to see more SRAM stuff on the LBS'



tigerdog said:


> The Turner was nice, but did you see the @ss clown riding it? What a waste of a bike!


Oh, boy; don't get me started!!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

aids said:


> Hey...wheres the moderators when ya need em...??


It ain't paranoia when they're really after you...


----------



## aids (Nov 8, 2005)

Hey...wheres the moderators when ya need em...?? 

There filth in here...absolute filth I tell ya..

I´m going to wash my eyes with soda ash..


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> I think you should give the SRAM people a call:
> 
> Mexico
> Tekno Bike
> ...


Sweet revenge, uh??   LOL!! You made my day!!

I'll call them (and let you know about those FlakJackets)!


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> I'd love to know. And I'd love to see more SRAM stuff on the LBS'


I think you should give the SRAM people a call:

Mexico
Tekno Bike
PHONE: 52 81 84 78 45 60
FAX : 52 81 83 40 12 79
HUMBERTO LOBO #780, COL. DEL VALLE, GARZA GARCIA, MEXICO, CP, 66220, Mexico


----------



## aids (Nov 8, 2005)

Looks like one of the cast for the mini western is ready......
Damn I thought I would have eradicated my pazito by now.. more rides, less cake.


Nice shots...especially of that bloke in green with the guts.

Laughed (as did Liz) when I saw my self caught breaking into that tienda... thought I was out of public view..)

Whens that @rse rider heading up for more pain?


----------



## aids (Nov 8, 2005)

Warp2003 said:


> Hey... where are the pics of Aids (recently re-dubbed as "Aids Mc****") crossing the bridge??
> 
> We're preparing also some footage of the ride... but it'll have to wait until weekend as Mr. Mc**** is busy this week.


Yep. Definitely last time I give away forms of abuse I have been know by, theres plenty more (I have no idea why)...but your not going to know them now..

Whatever happened to the Flying (off my bike) Kiwi?
Take me back to the good old days when people were polite and movies where in Black and White and so was everything else..

Ah well...the truth is out now.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

aids said:


> Yep. Definitely last time I give away forms of abuse I have been know by, theres plenty more (I have no idea why)...but your not going to know them now..


... then... then, fun in this forum will be gone. Sad.  

Any hints on which are those forms of verbal abuse??

*EDIT --- Damage has been repaired.*

OK... back on topic... I'd like to post a pic of some chainring cuts on my right calf. I didn't noticed that I had them until I got a shower and it started hurting like a mom.

Also, before I forget about it (and bringing back the polite Warp in me), thanks to Miguel from Zooper-Bike for coming to the rescue and taking me back home. I was just a few crank's revolutions away from cramps in my quadriceps...


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Hey dudes, that ride looked awesome. I am really a wuss for missing it, but I didn't realize it was so long and I need to score points with the wife a long time before she will let me skip a sunday lunch with her family! 

On the positive/negative side I took out the Spot to el Desierto this sunday and the Revelation is sooooo nice, it still has a bit of stiction but its alot better than the XTT. The bad news is that it looks like my DHX A is suffering from the infamous "stuckdown" syndrome common to them and the RP3s... When I set up sag at home its fine but after a while on the trail it goes all the way up to 40-50% no matter how much pressure I pump in to the shock... Looks like the Fox people will take care of me though.

Hope to make it next time!

Elmadaleno


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> Hey dudes, that ride looked awesome. I am really a wuss for missing it, but I didn't realize it was so long and I need to score points with the wife a long time before she will let me skip a sunday lunch with her family!
> 
> On the positive/negative side I took out the Spot to el Desierto this sunday and the Revelation is sooooo nice, it still has a bit of stiction but its alot better than the XTT. The bad news is that it looks like my DHX A is suffering from the infamous "stuckdown" syndrome common to them and the RP3s... When I set up sag at home its fine but after a while on the trail it goes all the way up to 40-50% no matter how much pressure I pump in to the shock... Looks like the Fox people will take care of me though.
> 
> ...


Your post is worthless without pics.... 

You missed a hell of a nice ride...


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Yeah, we needed you there to make up the Homer numbers! You missed a great ride, and one well suited to the 5 spot. I was definitely using all my travel on some of the descents.

Can you transfer your RP3 from the Flux for now? Are they the same length? How long will it take to get back from Fox?


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Buaaaaa!!!!!
Missed it.. (actually, chickened out  ). It looked a lot of fun. Congrats to all of you who finished. More pics would be welcome


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> I think you should give the SRAM people a call:
> 
> Mexico
> Tekno Bike
> ...


They have the brake Flak Jackets in stock at the Division del Norte store... all the SRAM line also. They did not mentioned if RS too, but it seems so.

I had a look at the Warranty Form and Terms on the Teknobike page... and it's a chore. For instance, you pay shipping forth and back to their offices/warehouse in Monterrey. If you bought the product from the US, you can make effective the Warranty but you'll pay shipping anyway and also a fee for the service.

I guess I'll stick to Magura... just an e-mail, problem solved.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Buaaaaa!!!!!
Missed it.. (actually, chickened out  ). It looked a lot of fun. Congrats to all of you who finished. More pics would be welcome


----------



## aids (Nov 8, 2005)

Warp2003 said:


> ... then... then, fun in this forum will be gone. Sad.
> 
> Any hints on which are those forms of verbal abuse??
> 
> ...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

aids said:


> ...awesome is a bit too jehovas witness for me!!


Now, as a punishment, Mc**** stays.... 



aids said:


> You can call me anything but collect or sir.


Ok, I will...


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Regarding Cannondale and Chiluca, I think it's a funny trend in Mexico. At Chiluca I see a lot of Cannondale bikes, but in the Ajusco, I see a lot of Specialized and Santa Cruz are pretty common, while I can't seem to find Cannondales. I can't say in Desierto de los Leones, since it's been a while since I've ridden there.

Regarding Rock Shox, I think they're the forks that come standard with the bikes, so I don't really think they're an after sale.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> I can't say in Desierto de los Leones, since it's been a while since I've ridden there


Turbo....



rzozaya1969 said:


> Regarding Rock Shox, I think they're the forks that come standard with the bikes, so I don't really think they're an after sale.


I guess C'Dales come with either Manitou or Lefty's... but even if those would be OEM forks, it's like if you would buy a car and the dealer would not work or sell parts for your engine. Worst yet, the manufacturer seems not to care or to care little. I hope I'd be wrong.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

I guess C'Dales come with either Manitou or Lefty's... but even if those would be OEM forks, it's like if you would buy a car and the dealer would not work or sell parts for your engine. Worst yet, the manufacturer seems not to care or to care little. I hope I'd be wrong.[/QUOTE]

I think for 2006 a lot of C´dales will come with Zokes as well, sweet!!. Migth be wrong and this will just apply to european market (proximity to vendor).


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*Las Perversas!*

I have the complete colection of PERVERSAS  since # 1 issue
Is better than spider-man, spawn, superman and many more!

Of Course!


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*Great Chelas!*

Efectivo! Mi kiwi Friend  Oscar and me we did not oppose resitence to take a pair from beers but in the end by the hour it wished request my corn flakes....   
Sorry my poor english !


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*Hola Tocayo!*

[I enjoyed the company of all of you guys: 545cu, Tigerdog, my tocayo Running Wild, Oscar and Carlos (too bad you didn't come with us, we really missed you!!) and the Xinte crew.

Tocayo!

Realmente me supo a nada las chelas tan temprano y ya queria pedir mi leche con pop corns!  al final extrañe rodar con todos ustedes... pero ya habar muchas ocasiones mas de rodar juntos... ojala pronto se anime todo el grupo a rodar a la monolito! ( aunque AIDS no le agrade, lo persuadiremos con unas chelas  ) o de plano que se mochen con la ruta que hicieron la moabito y ya planeamos la otra que seria bajar por la lna hasta llegar al modulo de terraceria. 

Te mando saludos!

p.d. Ya te llego la parte de tu tijera?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

RUNNING_WILD said:


> p.d. Ya te llego la parte de tu tijera?


Nope... I double checked and the shipped it by USPS, not UPS... this means it'll take a couple weeks... the Suntour curse is following me!!!! Aaarrrrrrhghhh!!!!


----------



## aids (Nov 8, 2005)

RUNNING_WILD said:


> Efectivo! Mi kiwi Friend  Oscar and me we did not oppose resitence to take a pair from beers but in the end by the hour it wished request my corn flakes....
> Sorry my poor english !


Hey...I liked the beer story more.. Of course I am biased...

Well you made the right choice if you asked my pompis.---piernas...espalda...cuerpo..


----------



## aids (Nov 8, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Buaaaaa!!!!!
> Missed it.. (actually, chickened out  ). It looked a lot of fun. Congrats to all of you who finished. More pics would be welcome


More pics??
C´mon. Hey we missed yout titus, but she was a hard day. I began to doubt my own finishing ability, but the Xinte collective was very courteous looking after us more decrepid types..
But hot..did I say hot?


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*Lo peor.... MIS GUANTEEEEES!*

MIS GUANTES CARAJOOOOOOOOOOO! Se les vio por ultima vez en el paradero de Valle Dorado a un costado de un prestigiado hotel.... 

MIS GUANTEEEEEEEEEEEEEES! CHINGAAAAAOOOOO! 

POCA ABUELA


----------



## aids (Nov 8, 2005)

RUNNING_WILD said:


> I have the complete colection of PERVERSAS  since # 1 issue
> Is better than spider-man, spawn, superman and many more!
> 
> Of Course!


HA!

Nice..he he..

Now I know who we can get to mark our trails.. I picked up a few souvenirs from our ride..maybe you can use em...


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

aids said:


> More pics??
> C´mon. Hey we missed yout titus, but she was a hard day. I began to doubt my own finishing ability, but the Xinte collective was very courteous looking after us more decrepid types..
> But hot..did I say hot?


Thanks.... next time I won't chicken out... hopefully 

Yep, the Xinte guys are great leading groups, even if their anounced levels are a little...er....optimistic


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

You want pictures? Well this is all I can offer! You can tell we really chickened out this time from going all the way up the San Miguel. We did find a cool logging road on the way back and kind of innagurated an old trail. 

Good question about putting the RP3 on the Spot, I will email DT and find out. I'm still not sure about turnaround from Fox, I finally got their people to agree to service it in Mexico but I haven't been able to contact their mexican rep: BiciClass. I will keep you guys informed.

Cheers

Elmadaleno


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> You want pictures? Well this is all I can offer! You can tell we really chickened out this time from going all the way up the San Miguel. We did find a cool logging road on the way back and kind of innagurated an old trail.
> 
> Good question about putting the RP3 on the Spot, I will email DT and find out. I'm still not sure about turnaround from Fox, I finally got their people to agree to service it in Mexico but I haven't been able to contact their mexican rep: BiciClass. I will keep you guys informed.
> 
> ...


Madaleno, I think that TransvisionBike is also a Fox dealer, but I don't know if it's the same. Give them a try.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> You want pictures? Well this is all I can offer! You can tell we really chickened out this time from going all the way up the San Miguel. We did find a cool logging road on the way back and kind of innagurated an old trail.
> 
> Good question about putting the RP3 on the Spot, I will email DT and find out. I'm still not sure about turnaround from Fox, I finally got their people to agree to service it in Mexico but I haven't been able to contact their mexican rep: BiciClass. I will keep you guys informed.
> 
> ...


If the lenght of the shock is the same (and I suppose it is), you can swap them safely. Both shocks have the same eyelet dimensions and you only have to swap them.

In case the shock on the Flux is shorter, nothing happens. You'll have a shorter travel and lower BB height and steeper head and seat tube angles. But I doubt it. Last thing I knew, the shock on the Spot is a 7.5X2 which is a fairly standard size... I don't know about the Flux, but I really doubt it would be a shorter shock.

I will send you the e-addy of Fox Service rep in mexico... Actually Roberto has it too as I handed over to him a while ago. He should take care of it. I don't have it now on this computer.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> If the lenght of the shock is the same (and I suppose it is), you can swap them safely. Both shocks have the same eyelet dimensions and you only have to swap them.
> 
> In case the shock on the Flux is shorter, nothing happens. You'll have a shorter travel and lower BB height and steeper head and seat tube angles. But I doubt it. Last thing I knew, the shock on the Spot is a 7.5X2 which is a fairly standard size... I don't know about the Flux, but I really doubt it would be a shorter shock.
> 
> I will send you the e-addy of Fox Service rep in mexico... Actually Roberto has it too as I handed over to him a while ago. He should take care of it. I don't have it now on this computer.


Ok, the contact is Alfonso Avila. He works in biciclass. He told us that TransvisionBike handles Fox in D.F., so maybe you could also try Transvision.

[email protected]


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> You want pictures? Well this is all I can offer! You can tell we really chickened out this time from going all the way up the San Miguel. We did find a cool logging road on the way back and kind of innagurated an old trail.
> 
> Good question about putting the RP3 on the Spot, I will email DT and find out. I'm still not sure about turnaround from Fox, I finally got their people to agree to service it in Mexico but I haven't been able to contact their mexican rep: BiciClass. I will keep you guys informed.
> 
> ...


OK... I just double-checked... The Flux is 6.5 X 1.5... the Spot is 7.5 X 2... translation, you're screwed. No swap possibility. One inch at the shock makes for 2.5 inches at the wheel on the Spot.

Your only options on Fox brand are the DHX Air and the RP3... or my Warp's Giant HV!! 

As far as I understood, Alfonso Avila (while he may work for Biciclass) handles all the Fox stuff. Transvision will go back at him. I tried to buy a Fox spring a while ago, but he wasn't able to sell me one directly. I had to go thru any Fox authorized dealer in the DF (Ciclo Uzi, Viansi and Transvision amongst them) and he would send the part from Zacatecas (or was it Aguascalientes?) where "Fox" HQ's offices are to any store of my choice.

I asked at Transvision Satelite if they would sell me a spring... the clerk shrug his shoulders and said it was not possible. Go figure.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> OK... I just double-checked... The Flux is 6.5 X 1.5... the Spot is 7.5 X 2... translation, you're screwed. No swap possibility. One inch at the shock makes for 2.5 inches at the wheel on the Spot.
> 
> Your only options on Fox brand are the DHX Air and the RP3... or my Warp's Giant HV!!
> 
> ...


  That's the sad story of LBS south of the border, and they wonder why we buy things online. When the part/component/bike that you want is in stock, they usually have very competitive prices, but as long as it's not on their warehouse, you can wait forever. To be fair, sometimes it's a short time, but sometimes it may take a long time.


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

I asked DT last night and got this reply:

_"The Flux uses 6.5 shock, the Spot 7.5

DT"
_
Not definitive No but I would rather not take any chances swaping shocks. As for the representative, you are correct, I was referred to Alfonso at BiciClass and I emailed him yesterday, I have yet to hear back from him. I hope he does not come up with any excuses...

So far the Spot rides like a dream but boy have I had trouble with the suspension...

Cheers,

Elmadaleno


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> .....
> 
> So far the Spot rides like a dream but boy have I had trouble with the suspension...
> 
> ...


Probably a sign that you should ride a rigid singlespeed....  j/k. I hope you fix that shock of yours and end your problems with suspension. You had to replace fork (preference) and shock (bug). I hope that any other changes to your bike is because of UGI, not breakage


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> So far the Spot rides like a dream but boy have I had trouble with the suspension...
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Elmadaleno


This makes the Warp look like the deal of the century!!! 

Get a REAL bike... 

Good luck... I'm just envy of you and your nice bike....


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Looks like you'll just have to ride that crappy Flux for now. 

I think I've said it before, it must suck to be you.   j/k

Had a lot of people asking me about my Burner on Sunday. One guy said he is getting a Flux soon. Good news, there are far too many Cannondales up in Chiluca.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> Looks like you'll just have to ride that crappy Flux for now.
> 
> I think I've said it before, it must suck to be you.   j/k
> 
> Had a lot of people asking me about my Burner on Sunday. One guy said he is getting a Flux soon. Good news, there are far too many Cannondales up in Chiluca.


My War against the bling is a lost battle....


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> ...Had a lot of people asking me about my Burner on Sunday. One guy said he is getting a Flux soon. Good news, there are far too many Cannondales up in Chiluca.


Oh yeah? and by the way this is going, Turners are turning to be like mushrooms, soon they'll be sold in Comercial Mexicana and Liverpool.....  j/k


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Oh yeah? and by the way this is going, Turners are turning to be like mushrooms, soon they'll be sold in Comercial Mexicana and Liverpool.....  j/k


You joke about it, but XCE's are being sold around the 450 bucks and Burners are around 600. That's dirt cheap for a really good quality frame.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> My War against the bling is a lost battle....


I wasn't aware that you had a fight against the bling... I didn't know you were a warrior of lost causes.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> I wasn't aware that you had a fight against the bling... I didn't know you were a warrior of lost causes.


Well... you can call it lack of funds too... 

Wanna know what's my dream ride??


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> Well... you can call it lack of funds too...
> 
> Wanna know what's my dream ride??


Actually, it would be nice to know which bike would be your dream bike, maybe we could make a post on this...whatta ya say?


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> Turbo....


Tis true. You beat me to it!


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> They have the brake Flak Jackets in stock at the Division del Norte store... all the SRAM line also.


Ok. Where is that? Near a Metro?


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Don't you just love Google Earth. I take it somebody has a GPS. Which one?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> Ok. Where is that? Near a Metro?


I dunno... I'm a foreigner in this city. Don't quote me but I think it's close to Metro Taxqueña.


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> I dunno... I'm a foreigner in this city. Don't quote me but I think it's close to Metro Taxqueña.


Cool.

Think I'll head over on Saturday.


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Dudes: I am living my dream, with the two Turners! Just keep in mind that I had to part with my laptop, my paraglider, my two old bikes (a 957 Proflex and a '95 GT Zaskar) and my dignity (I had to beg like a dog to my wife)  

I am still not sure about selling the Flux, technological innovation means better performance and confort, but also more downtime when something goes kaput, especially in Mexico where you can't get parts or service as easily as in the US. Also, the Flux is really awesome and its just so light weight and flickable mmmmmmm... but the Spot is a tank, you can roll over anything and it just feels soooooo right going downhill. I wish I could climb on the Flux and then swithch over to the Spot for the way down!

My GPS is an old ETrex which I stick on the back of my Camelback. I love google earth, its too bad that the Desierto region has such low resolution.

Cheers,

elmadaleno


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> I wish I could climb on the Flux and then swithch over to the Spot for the way down!
> 
> elmadaleno


Then my friend, you choose the wrong brand... get a Titus Motolite or a Marin Wolf Ridge QUAD TARA. 4-5 inches the first one and 4-6 inches the second. Both terrific bikes, top notch craftmanship too and good warranties on both. Personally, I think the QUAD is a better supension than some HL, TNT or even a DW-Link/Maestro.

BTW... congratulations!! Enjoy your dream... you deserve it.


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> I wish I could climb on the Flux and then swithch over to the Spot for the way down!


I want a Nitrous for going up and a Pack for going down!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> I want a Nitrous for going up and a Pack for going down!


All you need is a Burner.... ("Dear David: I was just riding along when....")


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> All you need is a Burner.... ("Dear David: I was just riding along when....")


What is nice is that even if I huck my $800 Burner off a 20 foot drop and destroy it, DT will still give me $600 credit on a new Turner - no questions asked.

That's a helluvah deal. Even better now the last Burners are $700!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> What is nice is that even if I huck my $800 Burner off a 20 foot drop and destroy it, DT will still give me $600 credit on a new Turner - no questions asked.
> 
> That's a helluvah deal. Even better now the last Burners are $700!


Yeah... it's a nice deal.

Madaleno, this is good news to you... you still can get 600 for your crappy Spot!!!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> Yeah... it's a nice deal.
> 
> Madaleno, this is good news to you... you still can get 600 for your crappy Spot!!!


Madaleno, I'll even make it easy. I'll make you the favour and take that crappy 0mm suspension 5 Spot (0 Spot?) from you. Then I'll sell you my wonderfull Stumpjumper for cheap, in which the fork and shock works nice. What do you say?

j/k


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> that crappy 0mm suspension 5 Spot (0 Spot?) from you.
> j/k


Don't be cruel... with the shock of the Flux (which does work, btw) it can be a 3.5 Spot... it'll have traction problems though.... when the pedals hit the ground with each stroke... 

(Mada... you know it's all joking. We have to make fun of the one with the most expensive unusable bike!!!... You'll take revenge when it would be up and rolling!)


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Warp2003 said:


> Don't be cruel... with the shock of the Flux (which does work, btw) it can be a 3.5 Spot... it'll have traction problems though.... when the pedals hit the ground with each stroke...
> 
> (Mada... you know it's all joking. We have to make fun of the one with the most expensive unusable bike!!!... You'll take revenge when it would be up and rolling!)


Actually, I would not ruin the Spot geometry like that, I just installed a copper pipe with a 7.5" eye to eye lenght where the shock goes and am using the Spot as my hard-tail. 

The good news is the BiciClass people (Alfonso) were great and they will send the shock back by tuesday so I will have to ride my old HL Flux this weekend  

And by the way Tigerdog: one of the reasons I bought a Turner and not an Ellsworth is that no matter what you do to your bike, if you do it riding DT will take care of you no questions asked (if you trash that Burner enough you might end up with a Flux). Just take a look at the Turner forum and compare it with the stories in the Ells forum!

Rzozaya: thanks for the deal, thats really generous on your part but I couldn't impose like that. I will keep my 0 Spot.



Cheers

Elmadaleno


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> Actually, I would not ruin the Spot geometry like that, I just installed a copper pipe with a 7.5" eye to eye lenght where the shock goes and am using the Spot as my hard-tail.


Actually your copper pipe may work better than my shock.



elmadaleno said:


> The good news is the BiciClass people (Alfonso) were great and they will send the shock back by tuesday so I will have to ride my old HL Flux this weekend
> 
> Elmadaleno


Cool!!! I wanna see that beauty from close!!


----------

